# Mainboard startet nicht



## rootssw (18. März 2004)

Hallo!

Also, erstmal die technischen Daten:

Mainboard:
Asus P5A (R. 1.04)
CPU:
AMD K6-2 300 Mhz AFR
RAM:
128 MB @ 100 Mhz

Wie man sieht, handelt es sich um einen älteren PC.
Das hab' ich von einem Bekannten bekommen, da der sich einen neuen Computer gekauft hat.
Bei ihm stand das wohl 'ne Zeit unbenutzt herum.

Nun hab' ich folgendes Problem damit:

Wenn ich das Netzteil (damit meine ich den Schalter direkt am Netzteil selbst) anschalte, fängt sofort an dessen Lüfter (NUR der Lüfter vom Netzteil) zu laufen.
Das gleiche gilt für alles andere, das direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen ist.
Die anderen Komponenten, die den Strom vom Mainboard erhalten (CPU-Lüfter), laufen aber erst dann, wenn ich (wie normal üblich) den Computer am vorderen POWER ON Schalter anschalte.

Nochmal kurz:
Stecker rein: Netzteil läuft
Computer an: der Rest läuft auch

Dann hab' ich mal ein Handbuch von Asus.com (ich hab' kein normales Handbuch) heruntergeladen und dort stand, dass das eine Standby-Funktion ist, die die Lüfter, die am Board angeschlossen sind immer abschaltet.
Das wäre ja auch nicht so schlimm - ich schalte das Netzteil ja sowieso immer per USV aus.
Das wirklich merkwürdige ist, dass ich, außer dass die Lüfter laufen ÜBERHAUPT KEIN Signal vom Board bekomme!
- Kein Bild der Grafikkarte
- Kein Beep des Systemlautsprechers
- Kein Booten

Also einfach: GARNICHTS!
Nun könnte man ja denken, dass eine andere Kompotente (am ehesten denkt man wohl an die CPU) defekt ist.
Das ist aber nicht der Fall, da diese an anderen Systemen getestet wurden.
Außerdem wird das Problem auch nicht dadurch behoben, dass ich eine andere CPU verwende - gleiches Problem.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob das Board einfach nur defekt ist, oder ich da was falsch eingestellt hab'!?   

Was auch noch sehr ungewöhnlich ist, ist, dass nicht einmal die POWER LED leuchtet!
Die verhält sich so, als wäre der Computer aus!
Das war bei mir (bei anderen Boards - ist ja nicht das Erste  ) aber bisher NIE der Fall, wenn das Board kaputt war!
Die LED hat eigentlich immer funktioniert.

Es nützt auch nichts, die Bios-Batterie zu entnehmen - wirkunkslos.

Achja:
Wenn ich den POWER-ON Button am Computer 4 Sekunden gedrückt halte, schaltet sich ALLES (auch die Komponenten am Netzteil und dieses selbst) ganz normal aus - so wie man es gewohnt wäre, funktionierte der Computer noch.

Deswegen hab' ich noch die Hoffnung, es könnte an der Standby-Funktion liegen.

Hat da irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## gothic ghost (19. März 2004)

*Mainboard*

Hallo,
habe das Board auch mal benutzt (es träumt in ner Kiste) ergo
habe ich das Handbuch noch.
In der Beschreibung über Standby geht man davon aus das der Rechner
läuft, 1 x kurz auf den Hauptschalter und die Kiste pennt.
Beim starten gibt es diesen Intervall nicht, macht auch keinen Sinn.

Tipp : 1 = Flash-Rom (BIOS) ist durch_geknallt.
Tipp : 2 = Fühle deinen Bekannten mal auf den Zahn ob er dieses Problem kennt,
vielleicht war es der Grund für den Neukauf.


----------



## server (19. März 2004)

Hast du ein anderes Netzteil, mit dem du das Mainboard testen könntest?
Gibt der Computer Töne von sich beim Einschalten?


----------



## rootssw (19. März 2004)

Also, SÄMTLICHE Komponenten, die nicht direkt zum Mainboard gehören wurden von mir schon ausgetauscht.
Darunter verstehe ich auch Grafikkarte (von AGP bis PCI über ISA (ja, sowas hab' ich auch noch!  )), CPU, RAM und auch das Netzteil.
Etwas anderes habe ich noch nicht angeschlossen (auch keine losen Kabel (zum Beispiel IDE-Kabel ohne Laufwerke) sowie der CPU-Lüfter.
Geräusche gibt es (leider) keine!
Dann wüsste ich ja wenigstens ein wenig mehr!
Es ist alles "normal", bis auf, dass halt die Leuchte nicht funktioniert, kein Signal vom Systemlautsprecher kommt und auch nichts zur Grafikkarte gesendet wird.
Das allermerkwürdigste ist aber, wie schon erwähnt, dass das Netzteil (ich hab's mit 3 verschiedenen Netzteilen ausprobiert - immer das selbe Ergebnis) und somit auch ALLE daran angeschlossenen Komponenten (zum Beispiel HDD, CD-Rom) sofort anspringen, sobald das Netzteil Strom bekommt.
Also scheint da irgendwie der normale Schalter außer Betrieb zu sein.
Aber anders herum, wenn ich den Schalter betätige, Laufen auch die Komponenten, die den Strom vom Board beziehen (Lüfter, Maus (zu sehen an dem roten Licht)).
Und das ausschalten klappt auch normal - dann gehen ALLE Komponenten aus, die ans Netzteil (nicht nur ans Board) angeschlossen sind!

So komische Fehler hatte ich bisher bei keinem Board, deswegen glaube ich kaum, das es am BIOS liegt.

PS:
Der sendet auch keine Beeps zum Lüfter, wenn das Board ohne Grafikkarte oder RAM läuft!


----------



## server (19. März 2004)

Hört sich für mich nach einem kaputten board oder einem Fehler im Board an.
Aber ich denke, wenn du den Computer benutzen willst, ist es wohl das einfachste, einfach (wenn du dir sicher bist, dass alle Komponenten funktionieren) ein neues "altes" Mainboard zu kaufen. Das dürfte nich allzuviel kosten und viel Zeit sparen....


----------



## rootssw (20. März 2004)

Wenn das wirklich mein Haupt-PC wäre, hätte ich wirklich Probleme!
Aber ich hab' noch 'n paar andere - und der Haupt-PC is'n P4 mit DualCPU...
Naja, war ein Versuch wert!


----------

